# What happened in SM Clark yesterday?



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I heard there was a shooting and stampede but Station 4 insists nothing happened.

Is it a regular localised shootout?

Nothing to see, just 2 dead locals, move on - kind of thing ?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

The only thing I see in the news is this story
Rookie cop gunned down by Clark police


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I caught that on Harry's website but it did't provide much info as the story was still developing.

Ah, here it is: Cop in motorcycle theft shot dead in Pampanga mall parking lot | Inquirer News

A little bit more info.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I saw this article. Does not say much. Shootings are not as common as shootings in the US. Still kind of a big deal here.

'Stampede' in Pampanga mall following alleged shooting incident


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Ram1957 said:


> The only thing I see in the news is this story
> Rookie cop gunned down by Clark police


Sorry Ram, I reposted pretty much what you had already posted.

:second:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> I saw this article. Does not say much. Shootings are not as common as shootings in the US. Still kind of a big deal here.
> 
> 'Stampede' in Pampanga mall following alleged shooting incident


So "allegedly" nothing happened  got it


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Three shots in the back of the head, sound fishy to me and sharpshooter security personnel thats a first in the Philippines.

"Batul suffered three gunshot wounds in the head during the exchange of gunfire. He died on the spot, Lacadin reported in a text message. Lacadin said he directed Angeles City police and Mabalacat City police to conduct parallel investigation about the incident.

"We're going to dig deeper into the incident for the public to know the real story," Lacadin said, adding that there were reports Batul was on Christmas break with his wife staying in Angeles City with close relatives.

Lacadin also questioned the CDC security personnel on whether or not they followed the standard operating procedures and the prescribed rules of engagement?

"The security personnel seem to be apparent sharpshooters, but why is it that the bullet wounds were all on the backside of the head? Was there a warning shot prior to the exchange of fire? This will be looked into by our investigators," Lacadin added.

In case we find out that the gunslay smells of a rubout, Lacadin said, we will not hesitate to file murder proceedings against the members of the CDC security involved. Witnesses told investigators that Batul was on foot fleeing away from the burger shop when spotted by responding CDC security personnel.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Smoke and Mirrors*



Ram1957 said:


> Three shots in the back of the head, sound fishy to me and sharpshooter security personnel that's a first in the Philippines.


That was my first thoughts as well. Sounds like a hit that almost went wrong and it finished up in the SM parking lot.

Mall security involved in a shooting? Hardly possible as these "warm bodies" are usually unarmed--for their own safety. Those that are armed would I think, have difficulty finding the trigger to use their gun and would most likely hide behind something to save their own skin.
If the truth were to ever come out, I think this would be far from just an "ordinary" incident.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

If it's true that this guy was a rookie PNP then I'm sure that payback is going to come into play. I won't be surprised if those involved end up on the wrong end of a gun if this is the case.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ram1957 said:


> If it's true that this guy was a rookie PNP then I'm sure that payback is going to come into play. I won't be surprised if those involved end up on the wrong end of a gun if this is the case.


I agree, PNP are perfectly honest, and no dishonesty is tolerated  If that's what you meant  

Not the first time a cop, armed with a gun, decided to supplement his meagre income


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

New information, so how could he steal his own motorcycle?

Wife, frat cry justice for slain policeman | Sun.Star


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Deadna - Sometimes asking questions may not be good for your longevity.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ram1957 said:


> New information, so how could he steal his own motorcycle?
> 
> Wife, frat cry justice for slain policeman | Sun.Star


Well, things happen in Philippines for a Reason, per God's wish  

Or as is the case, it was a robbery gone wrong, but the family etc, are changing the story, or not.

Relative story - a few days ago a guy committed suicide and the cop had found 5k in the dead man's possession, but the wife had said the husband had 15k when he died. without going into the logistics, if the Cops were trained to not to touch evidence, handle with care etc. etc., they can't be put in a corner, in this case. 

Don't ask how the wife can say the husband exactly had 15 K


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fmartin_gila said:


> Deadna - Sometimes asking questions may not be good for your longevity.
> 
> Fred


people here get killed for lesser reasons, some as simple as 'snubbed the neighbour .. '

Can never know what goes on in their minds when terminating a life.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

When I was working Olongapo very late 89 on to '92, one of the police "hitman" types we worked with had actually gone into the police station and killed another cop whom supposedly was going to kill him. True story. And what happened to "Danny O."? ...NOTHING. In fact some of my guys later ran into him in Hawaii. Life is very Cheap here.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

The story continues 
Criminal raps poised vs CDC security executive, 2 enforcers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ram1957 said:


> The story continues
> Criminal raps poised vs CDC security executive, 2 enforcers


I am shocked, NOT.

Anyway, let's not hope too much, due to lack of witnesses the case may get dropped.


----------

